# Low hit to the budget and shop footprint, not the best capacity.



## FatScratch

I have had this same compressor for three years, and I have had a similar experience. It has done all I have asked of it and for $80 - $100, I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## dbhost

I hated giving it three stars. It really does work well, and it is far cry better than those pancake compressors I see so many other folks using…


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the info, a compressor is still on my list…......................


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

What' the Noise level? THX. om my porter cable pancake no oil compressor, I have to go outside city limit when it starts up.


----------



## dbhost

No means of scientifically measuring the noise, but I can say this. It is louder than my dust collector (which is pretty quieter) and quieter than my BT3100 table saw, so on the noisiness of my tools scale, it is about a 4 out of 10, with 10 being my Ryobi AP1301 planer.

Ah better way to describe it. The guy a half a block down the street from me is redoing siding on his house, I was using the compressor in the back yard, and it was running while he was cutting his siding and I could hear his circular saw over the compressor.

Does that help?


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Yes thank you.


----------



## roscohome

I purchased this same unit about 2 months ago and have the same complaints. Pretty minor in IMHO. I am planning on changing the shutoff valve. I like the idea about the drain valve. Picked it up for $80 with the 20% coupon. As for the noise, its tolerable. I will admit my 3 yo son "runs for the hills" when he see's me plug it in. He finally started wearing his hearing protection today, so maybe that will change soon.


----------



## dbhost

I just felt like I needed to update my review. I have had this compressor now for going on 3 years. So far it has handled every single task I have thrown at it. It gets hot when I run it hard, not too hot to touch, but certainly warmer than I would expect. But then again, under conditions that cause this, I am running the snot out of this little thing. I haven't bothered with changing either valve, I have however decided I do NOT like the on tank regulator, it works, but it is a bit touchy to get set just right, which is common on all but the absolute best compressors. So instead I use an inline regulator / filter assembly to keep the pressures right, and the junk away from my spray gun.

Careful spray gun selection means that this compressor CAN and DOES support at least a small HVLP, I am using a Husky HVLP from Home Depot, which oddly enough came with a Campbell Hausfield manual in the box… But the price was lower than a CH, and it seems decent enough..

I use this compressor not on a daily basis, but on an almost every weekend basis, running nail guns, spray guns, impact wrenches, airing up tires, running blow guns and other misc tasks. The die grinder is NOT this compressors friend.

I should write a separate review of them, but I do NOT recommend Harbor Freight's quick disconnects. They are cast of better material than the ultra cheap CH set from Walmart, but having both them, and some top notch old connectors from the Snap On truck back in the 90s, I can say the HF models are not worth using. I just can't keep them from leaking… The CH ones seem like they would be easy to break, but they seal well..

Overall, I am happy with this machine, but if I weren't so concerned with space issues, I would spend the extra bank for a bigger compressor…

All in all, I think if you are needing a smallish compressor that can handle a decent load, take a good long look at this unit. Mind you, they are no longer sold new, but there are lots out on the used market… They can be a real bargain!


----------



## dbhost

A little tidbit update. I went to HF today to pick up some hole saws which stayed there, but that's a different story… Anyway, while I was there I took a look at the model HF is selling in place of this one now… There is NO WAY I would buy one of the new ones… The difference in build quality is very noticeable. I am not saying this one is the best compressor ever, but this is a useful tool. The new one just looks like it will break if you look at it wrong… Okay max developed pressure on the new one is 10PSI higher, but the air flow is lower as well… And just about every single component you can lay an eye on is visibly thinner, or uses inferior quality materials…


----------



## jbertelson

Products definitely change over time, and not necessarily for the better. Occasionally, a new product comes along, and then changes over some period of time, actually mproving a little as time goes on. But his review underscores that you have to be wary.

Actually got a little shop time in yesterday, but only to replace a broken plastic adjustable arm part on an ergonomic chair used in my office, that I am sitting on now. I built the relatively complex part out of two pieces of shaped and drilled aluminum, 1/8 inch thick, and a piece of oak bandsawed and disc sanded to shape, and then drilled with multiple holes. It seems to work perfectly, and will probably put up with more abuse than the original. I though of trying to order the part, but decided it would probably just break again. This was cheap and fun to make, and should be stronger to boot.

Later….........


----------

